# Personal Goal: Launch New Site Before End of World!



## ScottW (Jul 12, 2006)

::angel:: 

I mean this jokingly, yet hinted with some truth... I do hope to launch the new site before the end of the world. With recent events in Israel (especially the last few hours) you just never know.

That said... I have taken my forced vacation, interruption and complete upset of the candy wagon to sneak in some more code for the new site. At this point, I probably won't announce a set date... it will just happen. So, in the very near future, you might wake up... either with a new site or the end of the world. Hopefully... a new site before the end draws near.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2006)

Scott, don't push it, especially if you have more pressing issues at home to take care of.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2006)

I want to reiterate what Cheryl said.  Family comes first, so don't worry about the forums and take care of whatever you need to sort out at home.  I don't know the nature of the emergency, but I certainly wish you all the best and hopes things get better for you and your family.

Also, this might be a good opportunity to just say you do a lot of hard work behind the scenes and it is probably quite a thankless job.  You've created a great site, one which you can be proud of and which thousands of Mac users are very grateful for.  Keep up the good work, and I just wanted to add my thanks for your efforts.   


Best wishes.


----------

